# Possibly NSFW



## JaimeGibb (Dec 21, 2008)

Studio shot from today. I cant decide which I like better, black and white or color. What do you all think? C&C would also be awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## dmassphoto (Dec 21, 2008)

Jamie, 
  Nice shot, but just a few constructive crits....

1.  I see this lighting a lot by general model photographers.  It's very flat and less contrasty.  You might want to alter your lighting technique to include a softbox (I'm guessing this was done with umbrellas?  Might want to add a "kicker" that will seperate her legs from the background a bit.

2.  You also might think of altering the camera angle so that her eyes are a little more "centered."  Hope this helps!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 21, 2008)

I like the lines you have created and they work well (for me anyway).

The furrowed brow is not helping her. 

Her right hand (coming back into the shot) is interferring with your lines and not attributing.

There is a loose string of fabric on her right leg.

Your lighting is well done.

Beautiful model. Color and B&W, both work well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 21, 2008)

Great shots.  I like both.  I agree with kundalini about the furrowed brow.   probably a qwik fix w/ photo edit software.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm honestly wondering, and this is just completely honest..  why none of the girls that ever agree to the boudoir sessions ever have any boobs..  Wouldn't a c-cup or better be nice to critique..  I mean, hell, we're asked to look at a person, and I don't get excited over a person who decides to wear a bra to restrain some A's...  Sorry if that sounds rude or cross, but really.....

That said, you have found one hell of an interesting pose..  Nice pics.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the point out on the string!! I missed that.

dmassphoto, I actually had a softbox on her, and a fill light. This was actually the first time working studio lights myself. So I need a little more practice with lighting techniques.I was definitely experimenting with different angles and strengths of the lights, but I am still working on my lighting 'eye'.

stsinner, when girls lay on their back, no matter how big they're boobs are (unless they are hard, fake boobs), they are going to flatten out. It's natural. This girl is a natural C cup but laying on her back flattens her out.

Also, I definitely appreciate your honest opinion, but there are plenty of girls who have huge fake boobs that model naked. Go to ModelMayhem.com and you will find a ton. I am an A/B cup and I hope no one out there thinks that that should discourage me from modeling. 

Thanks for the constructive feedback, it helps so much!!!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 21, 2008)

JaimeGibb said:


> ...and I hope no one out there thinks that that should discourage me from modeling.


 So...., if I get this straight....., size doesn't matter.   

Even at (I'm guessing early twenties) the laws of physics still apply without intervention.  This is a no-brainer and has nothing to do with your shot.  However, the furrowed brow does play a part IMO.  The Healing brush may be your friend.

First time out with lights.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitely feel you on the brow, I will work on that tomorrow!!

And...close...size for the MOST part doesn't matter


----------



## stsinner (Dec 21, 2008)

JaimeGibb said:


> Thanks for the point out on the string!! I missed that.
> 
> dmassphoto, I actually had a softbox on her, and a fill light. This was actually the first time working studio lights myself. So I need a little more practice with lighting techniques.I was definitely experimenting with different angles and strengths of the lights, but I am still working on my lighting 'eye'.
> 
> ...



Oh, Jamie, I meant no disrespect..  Please don't take it as such, but generally the one thing that differentiates guys from gals is what??  Boobs..  If a girl lies on her back and her boobs are so small that they go away and she looks like a guy, what's the thrill?  I could see that in the mirror all day long... I'm just advocating for some full-chested women to stop feeling so shy and start posing..  Maybe that's a point of interest-why do only small-chested women pose?  Do large-breasted women feel exploited or something?  Just a dumb thought I had..  Are these shots not supposed to be arousing?  

Just being honest, the only time I ever see women with large boobs posing is for porn sites/pics..  Why can't large breasted women/heavy hangers be artistic?  It's only natural.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 22, 2008)

No worries stsinner, I see what you mean  

There are boob guys and there are butt guys...I tend to seek the butt guys, cuz that's what I have plenty of, haha.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2008)

Seems like a really tough angle and the light is flat. Tell us what you were going for.

Love & Bass


----------



## Nein-reis (Dec 29, 2008)

I think B&W would look really nice on this, i just do not really like your conversion.  It looks flat across the tonal range.

Here is what I mean...

before:





After:


----------



## MelodySoul (Dec 29, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I'm honestly wondering, and this is just completely honest.. why none of the girls that ever agree to the boudoir sessions ever have any boobs.. Wouldn't a c-cup or better be nice to critique.. I mean, hell, we're asked to look at a person, and I don't get excited over a person who decides to wear a bra to restrain some A's... Sorry if that sounds rude or cross, but really.....


 
I am not small chested in the least and I find this incredibly offensive. I'm pretty sure this photo was not meant to excite you personally and if that's what you're after there are plenty of websites for that kind of thing.


----------

